# Zu lange Dateinamen Automatisch kürzen



## ElGreco93 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, 
Ich wollte ein Backup meiner Externen-Festplatte machen (ca 210 gb Dateien). Leider kam beim kopieren die Fehlermeldung, das der Dateiname zu lang ist.
Ich hab echt keine lust mühesam alle Dateien zu suchen und umzubenenen.
Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob jemand ein Tool kenn, dass das automatisch Kürtzt.

Philip


----------



## hubbl (25. Dezember 2007)

Du brauchst kein Tool. Deine Verzeichnis Struktur ist wahrscheinlich nur zu "tief".
Wenn du alles ins root (c: ) packst dann sollte das eigentlich gehen.


----------



## LudwigFrieser (25. Dezember 2007)

lange Dateinamen werden öfters beim Internet Explorer erzeugt
teilweise über 255 Zeichen ,da er ja alles zwischenspeichert
und dann erkennt Windows diesen langen Dateinamen nicht mehr und verweigert den Zugriff.  also lange Dateinamen kürzen unter 250 Zeichen.

es werden immer lange und kurze Dateinamen angelegt.

Beispiel:     hilkfesdfagfdagfdagfdgggggggdgdggdg.xxx  hilkfe~1.xxx

Versuch's mal damit:
Unter DOS geht vieles wieder.

Über Start/Ausführen/cmd eine Konsole öffnen und in das Verzeichnis mit der Datei wechseln (cd Verzeichnis1\Blabla\blub)

dort mach mal dir /x das zeigt dir den zugehörigen Kurznamen der Datei an. Mit del Kurzname.xyz /F sollte sie löschen.

oder ren BLABLA~1.url BLABLATEST1.url
etc.
oder xcopy Kurzname

Wenn der del-Befehl nicht *****, dann nehme die ersten 2 oder 3 Buchstaben vom (langen) Dateinamen (ich nehme mal "Lan") und gib ren "Lan"* kurz.xyz ein. Dadurch sollte die Datei auf kurz.xyz umbenannt werden und du kannst sie ganz normal löschen oder kopieren.


Gruß Ludwig Frieser
http://www.ludwigfrieser.eu
__________________


----------

